# Finally!! We're getting our mice!



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

We're so excited we can hardly wait!! Which is so silly because originally the mice were for my son, but now they've turned into both our birthday presents. hehehe. The yellow one is my son's, the white is mine and we're sharing the black/white one.

We're getting 3 does from a breeder nearby...









White Satin with black tail spot









Recessive Yellow









Black with white band and star

I know they're not the best pictures, but she's suppose to get better ones today in the daylight. *crosses fingers*

What do you think? Can you tell me anything about them? Did I get their colors and marking names correct?


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

The 'white' one is a black broken satin, and the other could possibly be black banded with headspot (plus another little spot). 
They look like cuties  How old will they be when you get them?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! Can't wait for more piccies when you get them


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the updated pics...

Satin Doe (confirmed a doe)









Black and White (confirmed a doe)

















Orange (not sure if it's a doe or not)

















And our other options if the orange one is male

































What do you think? Do they still look good? We will bring them back when they are 28 days.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Its not always easy to tell whether a mouse is "good" or not by a photo. These photos are poor quaility too. Get the person to take a picture of the under of the mouse they cant sex and put it on the forum mice are easy to sex from birth if you have been doing it a while but this one looks about 8-10days old so you should be able to see nipples on her belly if she is a doe.
Have you got there cage yet?


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I asked her for belly/bottom shots. I guess she is on this forum, so she'll probably see this thread. We'll see.

As far as a cage... We got a 10 gal tank w/mesh lid, 2 wheels, 2 water bottles, 2 food bowls, 2 hiddy houses and an exercise ball for $5 at a garage sale. Everything is pretty new, but I think I will replace the water bottle and maybe the food bowl.


----------

